# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Ορθογραφικά λάθη

## Niva2gr

Είναι σημαντικό όλα τα θέματα και οι απαντήσεις να είναι όσο γίνεται σωστά ορθογραφημένα. Η σωστή ορθογραφία βοηθάει τους ενδιαφερόμενους να βρουν πιο εύκολα τα θέματα που θέλουν, αλλά και τους αναγνώστες να διαβάσουν τις συζητήσεις.
Επομένως θα σας παρακαλούσα να προσέχετε όσο μπορείτε την ορθογραφία σας για τη διευκόλυνση όλων.

Στο Word, αλλά και σε όλα τα δημοφιλή προγράμματα επεξεργασίας κειμένου, υπάρχει ένα εργαλειάκι που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό: Ελέγχει την ορθογραφία και προτείνει σωστές ορθογραφικά εναλλακτικές.

Σας παρακαλώ, μην το πάρει κανένας προσωπικά αυτό το θέμα. 

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποια ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση στην οποία μπορεί να γίνεται online διόρθωση κειμένου να μας τη δείξει, γιατί αυτό θα διευκολύνει πολύ τα μέλη που χρειάζονται βοήθεια στην ορθογραφία.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν έχετε για περιηγητή το mozila firefox μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε από τις προεκτάσεις το Ελληνικό ορθογραφικό έλεγχο και τον Ελληνικό- Αγγλικό ορθογραφικό έλεγχο οπότε όταν γράφεται, οι ανορθόγραφες λέξεις θα υπογραμμίζονται αυτόματα με κόκκινη γραμμή και κάνοντας δεξί κλικ στη λέξη θα σας βγάζει τη σωστή.Όπως  είπε και η Μαρία αν γράφεται λάθος τις λέξεις, δεν θα μπορεί κάποιος να βρει το θέμα σας στην αναζήτηση, ούτε εσείς ενώ θα υπάρχει αυτό που θέλετε, αλλά το σύστημα δεν θα μπορεί να το βρει.

Σας βάζω το λινκ για το mozilla  στα Ελληνικά και τα πακέτα γλώσσας

http://www.mozilla.com/el/
https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/s ... &cat=3%2C0

----------


## xXx

Κωνσταντίνε το δεύτερο λινκ

----------


## vagelis76

Αποτελεσματικό και πολύ χρήσιμο Κωνσταντίνε μας....ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ,γιατί ένα άγχος το είχα με τα λαθάκια μου....τώρα θα γράφω άνετα!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε το δεύτερο λινκ


Αν εννοείς τι πρέπει να κάνεις τότε να πας κάτω κάτω στη σελίδα που θα σου ανοίξει στο πακέτα γλώσσας και θα κατεβάσεις το Ελληνικό η το Ελληνικό Αγγλικό λεξικό αν κάποιος θέλει και την Αγγλική γλώσσα.

----------


## copa

εμένα εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες όταν γράφω κάτι λάθος το υπογραμμίζει αυτόματα. δεν έχω κατεβάσει κάτι, μάλλον κάποιο update θα έγινε.
πολύ καλό γιατί ένα άγχος με την ορθογραφία το είχα  ::   ::

----------


## xXx

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xxx-Birdy-75
> 
> Κωνσταντίνε το δεύτερο λινκ
> 
> 
> Αν εννοείς τι πρέπει να κάνεις τότε να πας κάτω κάτω στη σελίδα που θα σου ανοίξει στο πακέτα γλώσσας και θα κατεβάσεις το Ελληνικό η το Ελληνικό Αγγλικό λεξικό αν κάποιος θέλει και την Αγγλική γλώσσα.


έχει κοπεί το λινκ ως συνήθως και δεν μπορεί κάποιος να το επιλέξει

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βασίλη δεν πειράζει αυτό που ανοίγει μας κάνει,επιλέγουμε κάτω αριστερά το Πακέτα γλώσσας και λεξικά.

----------


## vagelis76

Βασίλη εγώ το πάτησα και έκανα δουλειά φίλε.Για ξαναπάμε   ::

----------


## vas

Σίγουρα το θέμα με την ορθογραφία δημιουργεί συχνά προβλήματα,όχι οτι εγώ πάω πίσω "fullyhappy" υπήρξαν φορές που κοιτούσα το κείμενό μου και ελεγα 'τι ήθελα να πω εδώ?' ή 'εγω το έγραψα αυτό?πότε?" Συχνά είναι θέμα βιασύνης..

----------


## cockatiel love

καλα εσεις μηλατε για ορθογραφικα λα8οι...
και ειστε τυχεροι που δεν εγραφα με γρρεκλις...
ελατε μην το παρακανουμε τοσο πολυ...
και αμα καποιος ειναι ανορ8ογραφος για δυκους του λογους καλο ειναι να μην τον προσβαλουμε...και καλα κανει που ειναι ανορ8ογραφος..
και αμα γραφω ανορ8ογραφα ειναι δυκαιωμα μου.. γιατι δεν ειδα που8ενα στους κανονες απαγορευονται οι ανορ8ογραφοι
τωρα για να δυευκολινεστε ταχα μου να διαβαζετε..8α προσπα8ησω..

----------


## vagelis76

> καλα εσεις μηλατε για ορθογραφικα λα8οι...
> και ειστε τυχεροι που δεν εγραφα με γρρεκλις...
> ελατε μην το παρακανουμε τοσο πολυ...
> και αμα καποιος ειναι ανορ8ογραφος για δυκους του λογους καλο ειναι να μην τον προσβαλουμε...και καλα κανει που ειναι ανορ8ογραφος..
> και αμα γραφω ανορ8ογραφα ειναι δυκαιωμα μου.. γιατι δεν ειδα που8ενα στους κανονες απαγορευονται οι ανορ8ογραφοι
> τωρα για να δυευκολινεστε ταχα μου να διαβαζετε..8α προσπα8ησω..


Καλό είναι να προσπαθούμε όλοι μας για τη καλύτερη εικόνα των γραπτών μας γιατί δε τα βλέπουμε μόνο εμείς τα μέλη του φόρουμ αλλά και πολλοί επισκέπτες.
Εγώ βέβαια δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται κανένας σε εσένα αλλά απλά  έγινε μια πρόταση-παράκληση,όποιος θέλει την ακολουθεί και όποιος όχι.
Τα γραπτά μας συνοδεύονται από την υπογραφή μας και χαρακτηρίζουν εμάς τους ίδιους.

----------


## cockatiel love

δεν ειπα οτι αναφερεται κανεις σε μενα..
και αμα 8ες την αποψη μου
εμενα δεν  μου φενεται προβλημα αυτο με τα ορ8ογραφηκα...

----------


## Antigoni87

Δημήτρη άλλο κάποια ορθογραφικά σε λογικά πλαίσια και άλλο να μη μπορείς να διαβάσεις κείμενο! Προφανώς όταν εμποδίζεται η ανάγνωση (και αυτό συμβαίνει και με τα πολλά και τραβηγμένα -το τονίζω- ορθογραφικά, και με τα greeklish), σου παίρνει κάμποση ώρα να καταλάβεις τι γράφει εδώ ή εκεί ο άλλος, και ίσως αν σε κουράσει να μη μπεις στη διαδικασία να απαντήσεις σε κάποιο ερώτημά του...
Οπότε μας συμφέρει τους ίδιους να γράφουμε πιο καθαρά για να μπορούν τα άλλα μέλη ευκολότερα να βοηθήσουν!
Είναι πράγματι για διευκόλυνση όλων, όχι επειδή χαλάει την αισθητική κάποιου!  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τα ορθογραφικά λάθη είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα για τη λειτουργία του φόρουμ γιατί αν ο τίτλος η το κείμενο  είναι ανορθόγραφα τότε το σύστημα αναζήτησης δεν θα βγάζει κανένα υπάρχον θέμα.Σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να βρίσκουμε θέματα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ.  ::

----------


## cockatiel love

αυτο με τον τιλτο που ειπες ειναι πολυ σωστο..
και πρεπει να γινει κανονας..
οσο αυτο που ειπες τι διαβαζετε καλυτερα..
φιλε μου ειναι 8εμα συνη8ειας δλδ εγω δεν εχω προβλημα να διαβασω κατεβατο απο γρεεκλις ειναι αναλογα στον κα8ενα..
ενταξει δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα εγω με το 8εμα αυτο απλος την γνωμη μου λεω...
μονο να μην προσβάλουμε τον αλλον οταν κανει ορ8ογραφικα λα8οι επειδη το εχω δει για αυτο το λεω..

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής σ' αυτό το φόρουμ δεν είδα ποτέ κανέναν να προσβάλλει για ορθογραφικά! Εννοείς το είδες σε άλλο φόρουμ; Γι' αυτό άλλωστε άνοιξαν θέμα τα παιδιά για την ορθογραφία, για να μην φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση τα μέλη χωρίς λόγο, αφού για να περάσουμε καλά είμαστε σ' αυτή την παρέα  ::  Η πρόταση έγινε για το καλό του φόρουμ όπως είπε ο Κων/νος.
Οπότε κανείς δε θα σε προσβάλλει ούτε το έκανε! Καλή συνέχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Για όλα τα παραπάνω ! είναι η λύση......
https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3439/

κάντε εγκατάσταση και θα με θυμηθείτε παιδιά,είναι σωτήριο και πολύ βοηθητικό για εμάς εδώ!!!!!!
Κωνσταντίνε ευχαριστούμε και πάλι....

----------


## mask2011

Και για όσους χρησιμοποιούν τον opera:

Kατεβάζουμε το πρόσθετο plugin από εδώ (http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/w32/Aspel ... -Setup.exe) (Απευθείας σύνδεσμος-1,2 MΒ).

Κατεβάζουμε και το ελληνικό λεξικό από εδώ (http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/w32/Aspel ... 50-3-3.exe) (απευθείας σύνδεσμος-7,1 MΒ)

3.Εγκαθιστούμε ξεχωριστά το plugin και μετά το λεξικό.

4.Την επόμενη φορά που θα ανοίξουμε τον Opera το λεξικό θα είναι διαθέσιμο.

Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, η διόρθωση γίνεται διαφορετικά. Συγκεκριμένα, κάθε φορά που θέλουμε να τσεκάρουμε εάν το κείμενο που γράψαμε είναι ορθογραφικά σωστό, πριν το ποστάρουμε, πατάμε δεξί κλικ και από το μενού που εμφανίζεται επιλέγουμε Check Spelling.

Οδηγίες χρήσης του περιηγητή (στα αγγλικά) (http://www.opera.com/support/tutorials/ ... pellcheck/)

----------


## budgiefun

Τα ορθογραφικά λάθη κατ ' εμέ αποτελούν σημαντικό παράγοντα  για τον σχηματισμό μιας πρώτης άποψης για κάποιο άτομο. Δεν το κρύβω  οτι κάνω τα λαθάκια μου αλλά με τους περιηγητές internet όπως firefox, Google chrome κτλ βοηθιέμαι γ' αυτό δν πρέπει κανείς να θίγεται. 

Με τον τρόπο αυτό άλλωστε βελτιώνεται σιγά σιγά και η ορθογραφία

----------


## copa

Γιώργο,

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Ορισμένα παλικάρια το έχουν παρακάνει με τα ορθογραφικά λάθη. Έχουν παραποιήσει την Ελληνική Γλώσσα, όπως να είναι. Και είναι και μικρά παιδιά, που σημαίνει σίγουρα μαθητές. 
Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση. Και δεν μιλάμε για 1-2 λαθάκια, όλοι μπορεί να κάνουμε, μιλάμε για πραγματική δολοφονία της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Έλεος παιδιά  :winky:  
φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## tasrek

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ακόμα παράκληση να προσέχουμε όλοι την ορθογραφία στα θέματα που ανοίγουμε και στα posts που δημοσιοποιούμε. Ορισμένοι δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να πρέπει να κάνουμε αποκρυπτογράφηση για να καταλάβουμε τι γράφει ο καθένας στο κείμενό του. Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει μέχρι τίτλος θέματος ανορθόγραφος!!!  :sad:  

Πολλοί επισκέπτες αλλά και χρήστες όταν χρησιμοποιούν το forum χρησιμοποιούν το εργαλείο της "αναζήτησης". Τι αποτελέσματα όμως να πάρουν όταν μπορείς να βρεις την πιο απλή λέξη με ένα σωρό συνδιασμούς γραμμάτων;

Αν κάποιοι δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα προγράμματα που έχουν προτείνει τα παιδιά μέσα από αυτήν την ενότητα τότε μπορούν πολύ απλά να γράφουν το κείμενο σε ένα Word αρχείο και μετά να το αντιγράφουν και να το επικολλούν στην ιστοσελίδα.

Βοηθήστε λιγάκι δεν είναι τίποτε το ακατόρθωτο.  :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Τάσο σε ευχαριστούμε προσπαθούμε να διορθώσουμε ότι μπορούμε και ότι προλάβουμε κάθε μέρα κάποια μας ξεφεύγουν όμως.
Στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ το λινκ  αν σου είναι εύκολο σε πμ να το φτιάξω αν είναι στην ενότητά μου(παπαγάλοι),αν όχι θα το πώ στα άλλα παιδιά.

Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι τα ανορθόγραφα μέλη της μεγάλη μας παρέας εδώ είναι εκείνα που ποτέ δε κάνουν χρήση της λειτουργίας "Αναζήτηση" και τη κάθε τους απορία τη κάνουν νέο θέμα ακόμα και αν υπάρχει ή έχει συζητηθεί 10 φορές.

Αν από όλους μας υπήρχε περισσότερη θέληση τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα...
εγώ θα ξαναβάλω το λινκ για τη πρόσθετη λειτουργία που βοηθάει παρά πολύ !!!!!

https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3439/

----------


## Carlos

Σημαντική βοήθεια όπως ήδη ανεφέρθη αποτελεί το πρόσθετο ελέγχου ορθογραφίας, για όσους χρησιμοποιούν τον Mozila Firefox ως περιηγητή.

Να τονισθεί όμως ότι μιλάμε για την νεοελληνική γλώσσα και μάλιστα την δημοτική, η οποία ας μου επιτραπεί η άποψη ότι είναι απλώς μια "κακοποίηση της Ελληνικής" και τίποτε άλλο.   ::  

Αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά και ίσως είναι μόνον δικό μου ενδιαφέρον, το πρόσθετο του FIREFOX, βοηθά πού όλους μας.

----------

